#   >  -74

## kmogut

.      74,   300 W,     . ,    -74    900 - 1000 W.

----------


## kmogut

.

----------


## ra4ase

> .


       84.        -  :Very Happy:  ,    -    ,      .  :  :

----------


## ra4ase

> ,           0,8 kWt -       ?


       1.5     .    -      ,     .

----------


## kmogut

> ra4ase
> 
>       84
> 
> 
>    !


 ,      ,        2200,    -   .           2200 .

----------


## ra4ase

,      .    -       500.        .   ?  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## UN7GKR

:wink:       ,      .  74-  550          ,       ?    ,       .
     74-       2300 ,          :Smile: 
 ,      , ..   ,               .
             ,  .

----------


## RK1AT

> 


   8O !

----------


## kmogut

> 1000  -74 (1) - 1000   .
>  4  .


    ,  ,    .

----------


## kmogut

> " " -  -  .
>  -  .      UA6CL.


  !!!   :Super:

----------


## UN7GKR

, !      .
   ,   .

----------


## RK1AT

> 84  73 ..   .


    84  ,       84   73!    74,      !

----------


## RK1AT

> 300-500 -........


      !

----------


## Professor

> .      74,   300 W,     . ,    -74    900 - 1000 W.


       :
   .      74,   300 W  P=, Ua=, Ia=XXX,  Uc1=XX, Uc2=XXX,    ,,
    . ,    -74    900 - 1000 W.

       .

----------


## kmogut

.      (    2100  0.8 , 350  0.8 ,         300 .), ......    882   7 ,         ,     .            .

----------


## CHACK

> .      (    2100  0.8 , 350  0.8 ,         300 .), ......    882   7 ,         ,     .            .


,    ""

----------


## ES4RZ

http://www.acom-ru.com/acom1000.html

----------


## CHACK

> PDF   ,       800 .  ,   60 %  1200  !!!


   ,      ""  4800        800 ,  -74    600 .       ,             . 
      ?     ,         1200 .

----------


## kmogut

: http://www.private.peterlink.ru/sedspb/production.html

----------


## Vytas

> (    2100  0.8 , 350  0.8 ,         300 .), ......    882   7 , .


  ,   .  +300.       . ?
      ?


> ,    1.1   .


         ?

----------


## RAMBLER

> .         ,            ,    1.1   ...


 ,        ,    ?

----------

-   -71   500   .  .  -      :

  -71
  -71                .

  .
      -71


1  

2, 7  ( )

4  

5  

6  


       6.
    -71
 ,



  ,     2,7     3,5
 ,  900
 -    ,  30
  ,  250
   , /
                     3,1    4,9    1, 5

:
1.   20 .
2.          180 .  1, 2, 3   .     2 .
3.   1500 ,    50 ,    400 ,      0,1 .   ,  *   83 .
4.   1500 ,    50 ,    400 ,     100 ,     215 ,    ≤ 62 ,    ≤ 20 , ,   ≤ 125 ,  5 - 20 .
5.   600 ,    50 ,    400 .     .          150   200 .

   -71

    ,     .

----------

,    .

----------


## ra4ase

> -   -71   500   .  .  -      :


   . -71    -13, -81       ().        -     .     . 74        .             .

----------

> -   -71   500   .  .  -      :
> 
> 
>    . -71    -13, -81       ().        -     .     . 74        .             .



  ACOM-1000   -74     ,      ,          -  ,      ,    .  -1000    ,   ,   500     200   ,    ,     220 .        -71       .            . , , ,     -  300   .

----------

.   ,  . ,     - -           .    ,         -74, , .    ,   ,            -   .   -   -71,    -74  -1000.  ,              - .      -   ,            ,   ,     .

----------


## Vytas

> -1000    ,   ,   500     200   ,    ,     220 . <<>>
>    ,   ,            -   .


       ,      ?  ,      ? 
       -    .       .     2         ,      2 .
   ,    2     1 .

----------


## RAMBLER

> RAMBLER
> 
>            ...
> 
> 
>      -  ?...


    ,    , ,   ...

----------


## Vytas

> ,    - . << >> -         ? .


  :Smile:  


> , , - no comment...

----------


## CHACK

> ACOM-1000   -74     ,      ...


 !!?,    -74    .  :Very Happy:  

  ,  , -74          .  :Sad:        . :wink:

----------


## CHACK

> ,     .   70      ,   -1,   25   .      . 74-        ,    . ......     ,       .....
>  . RV4LK


 ,       ,     ,     .   -74   ,     .

----------


## RAMBLER

> ACO-1000 340V,   .    ...


    ?

----------


## Vytas

> *Vytas*,        , ,


       ,     ... 
     -  -     340.       .

----------


## RA9UNX

,    ?
       (   )   :
   ,  39,    53,      6 ,    2,  -0,5   ,   336.
  ,        74       .

----------


## RA9UNX

> RA9UNX
> 
>  336
> 
> 
> =
>         .


 ,              ,   2500     74?

----------


## UA1CEC

> **
>            ...


   ww          ( ). :    ?

----------


## UA1CEC

> ?    ,   ,      ,        ,       ,     ,      ,     ,             .


      75-         .

----------


## RAMBLER

> (     ,   .....)


 , ...

----------


## RAMBLER

,    - ,             1 ,    , ,     -   ,   ,      ,       ?   ,    ,  ,  ,  ,   ,     ,      ?   , -   ...

----------


## jonywolker

50    ,     (   ),      - * *   (     ).(      !))

----------


## ua5aa

...    74,    . (    ).   ....

  -  .  ,     500..600     :  ,    , ,  ..     ,        ..

  4    300..400    .  ,    300  500 ?   .

   ,  .    300  1000    .

----------


## Vytas

> 3000 
> 
> 10  
> 300


 300  3 ?  8O

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

ua3asr



> ,  .    300  1000    .


   ,       :
       - 35.
1.    300_1000W
2.    U  (  2800)
3.     2 .
4.    500W    (   )
5.       300W,      800_1000W

----------


## Vassily_UA1AFT

> .       . Ug2 - 300v, Pg2 - 15w.    ,   ,  50mA.

----------


## RA1WU

to Khoqut:
      3/2004 
   . -91.

  900-1000 ?
   ,  ?

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## A.N.G.

*ut0ua*
  ?

----------


## A.N.G.

> ????? UT0UA?


  ,   ?

----------


## A.N.G.

> UT0UA


   -)))
  ,    ?
     340 , ,       800 ,               , ,  ,   ,   ,     .

----------

..   -74, ,             ,  ,  .   .     ,  .  , . " "  .          , .   .    . , . 
     ,   ,      ,     .

----------


## md

,  . 800   .          ,     ,    .  ,              ,   ,     -  ,   ... 73!

----------


## md

.N.G.     .       1996 .      ,     .    -74.     .      IFR-2399B          4-162 (  )     800 .     50 .   30  -     !

----------


## md

(    )    :  !
          .

----------


## md

(   ,       ?),        (     , ,    5 %), -   (   ) .    A.N.G.         . 73!

----------


## A.N.G.

> (    )    :  !
>           .


 ,    !
  -           ,       ...

-    ...



> ,              ,   ,     -  ,   ...


  !

----------


## A.N.G.

> ,   ,                   (  )               ( ),         .


-?
,     ,      ?   50 ,   ,  ?

----------


## Igor-UGG

> -           ,       ...


      ( 18-07,    .      .   (   07-19-07-001)).
    ( 19-02,             (   28.10.2002))    .

----------


## Vic_599

2 **5XJ

**5XJ ():
 -  ?

      ,     . P=U*U/R.        
   .  ,               .   ,            .

----------


## A.N.G.

> A.N.G.
> 
>   -           ,       ...
> 
> 
>       ( 18-07,    .      .   (   07-19-07-001)).
>     ( 19-02,             (   28.10.2002))    .


    ,   .     ,      -    ,       . 
   ,      ,  ?

----------


## A.N.G.

> -  " "   ?    .. .   . .


    ?

----------


## Igor-UGG

> ,      -    ,       . 
>    ,      ,  ?


  ( 18-07):      ,         ,   .
,    ,             ,   ,   ,       .
  ,    ,     .     , "md"         .        .     50 ,          .
   ( ,   )      .

----------


## RK3AQW

> A.N.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  **5XJ
> 
> ...


      , ,      ,   +300         -U  1-

----------


## A.N.G.

> , "md"         .


   -    ,    ,             ?

----------


## RK3AQW

,
     ,    ,   74-  ,    ,           ,   IMD ,     ,    ,     1750,

----------


## DL5XJ

RK3AQW  .   .  ,     .       .
        ?

----------


## RK3AQW

1/4  2-  D20 600,     400-1000  ,    ,           ,     0,01,  ,   45 ,on 1-43

----------


## DL5XJ

> ,        74.  (-   )     .      ,        YAESU FT 1000MP, FT450   10 /5W   , 250       .    ,        . ,     74  .    - CQDL 11/2002 . 813.   IM3       .     4-1500    74.
>  ,    .
> 
>  -UA2FP


,    .  7    .
-   ""    CW  SSB ,       ?

----------


## Vic_599

2**5XJ

       CW-SSB.
 ,      -   SSB 300   CW 150 .       ,      .
     - 250     ,     ,       .
   -74    .   ,     ,    -  .      .    3Z500  71.

----------


## DL5XJ

,         .    ??

----------


## RV9UP

> 50-100    CW ,       .


       " ".
   ,     .
    -         .       ( 90 )  .        ( .. "" -  )   .     ,   ()     100  120  -  AB.
      .

73
UP

----------


## DL5XJ

> 1 .        .     .   ?


, , .  ,     .  1-       1  -   ..   . -    1-      ?  ,    100             2   30  (.)  ?

RK3AQW : ..   (  ) .  (  G3SEK)   ,          :Very Happy:   .

----------


## CHACK

> -    1-      ?  ,    100             2   30  (.)  ?


          .             ..     "" .      -       .

----------


## Vytas

> ,   .   , ..    .  ,       ,         ..


,  ,      .        ?   ,   .         .      ,      ,    ,     ,    .
  RLY1 /  (TX/RX). 


> (Ug2)      ..


   .   ,  Alex .

----------


## HFuser

> .  .


 ,      
   ,         .



> .        . ..     .         ..


-

----------


## DL5XJ

> ....    -64,  2 , ,      32 . ?
> ... .     ,    .
> 
> ..... , ,   .      ,  ,   2      100 ?           .


  2  ,  10 +  1-  .  .     .    .. .

 , (   ),       -         .   2     -,   4     ..         .  

,   ....

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

, .

   .  . 
         ,      (),   ,         ,    ,        . .

         ( ""   )          .

    .    2,   ( ) 10 ,     - 20,   .  10 (   1 ),  .

        .  ,       (   . ) .    ,    .

     ,       ,     .    ,     . ( =0).    .

 ,       ,   ,    .    .

73! , 8.

----------


## Vytas

> 2  ,  10 +  1-  .


 . .     .       ,     .      ,   .   ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## DL5XJ

,    R3   ?

----------


## DL1BA

to DL5XJ
 CQ-DL 9/2008  632.

----------


## Vytas

> LY3BG :  .


    ,  ,    .      ....
 D3     30,  D2+R1   10 .    SSB.       D3   .      CW.        D3  .      D2.   R1 ,    CW      3 .   S1     (CW/SSB),     ,   . 
     ,  ,    .         ,      Ug1    1 .



> (..  ?  :wink: )


Gal dar pasimatysim?  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHACK

> ....,     ,   .


       .

----------


## KARRA

CQ-DL 9/2008  632. 
b  Q-dl  11-2002     813  
---------------------------
               ?

----------

> ,DF3NP
> 
>      .
>    ,  , 100% ,  .
> 
> 
> ,      200  ?


, 200 .

,  200,  220  50.

----------


## Vytas

> -    (3 )  ,      .          ,       .





> ,    .   ?


    -15.    3  (     ) 5 . 
    (.. ,         ,       1 )     .   5       ,     3 .         3  , ..  .   ,       .
,     ZD39  ZF56?

----------

> ...    -15.    3  (     ) 5 . 
>     (.. ,         ,       1 )     .   5       ,     3 .         3  , ..  .   ,       .
> ,     ZD39  ZF56?


    25-28 .           530, ,  . , ,      ,    .      2,2,  ,         20.         ,  ,       .
      20,        .
ZD39  ZF5,6       .      OUT  IN  39 ZD39 ,   .   ,  ,   .  (    )        .      ,    .

----------


## CHACK

25-28 ?      ?
  -74  37    300 .

----------


## Vytas

> CQ-DL 9/2008


     ...   :Sad:

----------

> 25-28 ?      ?
>   -74  37    300 .


    ,    .
  ,   74.    .
    74 (     )   .        .
       37.

----------


## Vytas

> ,    ,  .


  :Very Happy:  
   ,     , ..     .     .         .



> . 
> 1.       ,   Z39 .
>  2.          ( 39),   Z39 .


  ,      ,        .   :Smile: 
 1N4754A  39.

----------

> ,DF3NP
> 
>     ,    .
>   ,   74.    .
> 
> 
>   ,        *"-74"*,  .....  
>   ,   ,      , ,   .


          ,     74,          ?  :  :  
     ,      .   :Super: 
 -  ,    :Exclamation:

----------


## Vytas

> ,      .  
>  -  ,


      TL431.     36 ( . 100 ),         .        30.     0,5 ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## DL5XJ

cq-dl

----------


## Vytas

> cq-dl


  ,   .
         ,     ,      Q1       ,   .   :Very Happy:

----------


## Vytas

> ,DF3NP
> 
>   ,     -   -  .
> 
> 
>    .


     .   :Very Happy:  
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=690

----------


## CHACK

> .   
> h


 .       ?

----------

> CHACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ,DF3NP
> 
> ...


-        ?
 ,     ?

----------

,  "flink" -   .
    /      ,  ?

----------


## UY3IG

*Vytas*,     Q2   DU508.  ?

----------


## ialexs

Vytas LY3BG      1    ,       Q1,          ,         Q1     D3-R5- Q2  R2-- , FU3  ?

----------


## UY3IG

LM350.  .          200      30    .   LT1083, LT1084, 22 -  .

----------


## anatoly-v

,   .
     ???
 ??


http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/rd1325.htm

----------


## ub6agd

91 7\14    700

----------


## Vytas

> -      ,    )))
>    -   )))            ,     )))


1.   ,     . 
2.       -.  /       ,    ,             ,    / .         645  922.   904   .

      ,   .          ,       .       , ..      .

----------


## rv4lk

LY3BG   + 350   !        . ,   !
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To LY3BG
!  ,     -9  30 ,     51 ,    ,  ,    .     18,75 ,  .      50 ,      0,94 ,   .        .   ,   .
, RV4LK

----------

> 100  350,    ,   .           ,        .


          ,  -        ?       .

----------


## Vytas

> .


 ,  ?  :Smile:

----------


## rv4lk

, ,   ,    .     RW4LQ,   ,     100 ,         .      .       1,5...2 .
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To RU9CA
!     (   5 . )  .  1  -10,   4500 .       ,      ,   .    ,    -9,    .         , ,    -     .    63    1000 ,     8...10 ,    .      ,     . 
, RV4LK
P.S. ,  , , LY3BG
P.P.S.           ,       :      .

----------

. .         .

----------


## RU9CA

,  - ,   - -     ???
??? ???
   ...

----------

.       .  .        .           . 1.5  0.6.        .     .
  .    .         .          .   .     .          .  -      15  .          .     .     .       .

----------


## ve3kf

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...HIP/1.5KE.html
  , 1,5       0,9 .      200 .   ,     .   .
    ,      ,            .        . 



> 


      ..    ,  1   .

----------


## rv4lk

.  = 3000 , R. = 50 .     120   4000  (  ).
  ()   : (50/1000000)*120 = 0,006s = 6 ms.    : t = - *ln 300/ 3000 = 
 = - 6* - 2.302 = 13.81 ms.            0,1.     .   (I.)   t : (  / R.) / 2.718 ^ t /. = 60 / 2.718 ^ t /. 
 : t = 0.1 ms, I. = 59 ,  t = 0.5 ms, I. = 55,2 ,
t = 1 ms, I. = 50,6 ,  t = 5 ms, I. = 26 ,  t = 10 ms,  I. = 11,3 , 
t = 15 ms, I. = 4,9 . 
   -,    ,    .
, RV4LK

----------


## Conexant

> 


  :Crazy:        ?        :Crying or Very sad:  !         74-!    ,      ?

----------


## Conexant

-!          74?

----------


## Conexant

> ?


  :Crazy:     2      !     :  (

----------

